
Productivity Hacks – The Pomodoro Technique (What, Why and How?) - joaoperibeiro
http://joaoperibeiro.com/procrastination-hacks-pomodoro-technique/
======
mamurphy
This is really rough for timed tasks that take more than 25 minutes, like
meetings. Is the solution to get everyone on-board (like the meeting
organizers in my example)?

I've tried this and liked it, but had a hard time sticking with it over more
than a few days. The magic is not allowing interruptions, though -- and
sticking with that is the hard part.

"How do get more stuff done in one easy step? Just don't let yourself be
distracted/interrupted, ever!"

~~~
joaoperibeiro
Yes, the system lives around the idea of tasks taking 25 minutes or being able
to break down into chunks of 25 minutes. But the trick (in my opinion) to not
be overwhelmed trying to fit this method into your workflow, is to use this on
everything because not all the tasks, like meetings, will fit this method. But
rather use this only in a small block of the day (2-3 hours), where you can be
more quite, to tackle all the tasks that have little or no dependency on other
people.

